# Lab cages sale or exchange for hognose morphs



## bluefront (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 6 new rat lab cages and 27 new mice lab cages looking around £20 each for mice cages and £30 rat cages would swop for hognose morphs , inbox me with details


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

any pics or sizes please?


----------



## bluefront (Nov 9, 2008)

*lab cages*

laboratory cage
large
approx size
23 x 15 x 10 inches

medium
approx size
18 x 11 x 6 inches


----------



## bluefront (Nov 9, 2008)

*lab cages*

six large left

and 27 medium mice left 

inbox me for details

: victory:


----------

